# AquaVitro Salinity



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

Anyone has experience with Aquavitro Salinity salt mix? I recently got a bucket and haven't started using it. I'm currently using Red Sea Pro salt.

Any comments would be great !

Thank you


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME one of the better salts and my 2nd choice to TMP...the tanking $CAD lately has made TMP stupidly $$$.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

This is what I use and really like it. It mixes a little cloudy but clears up in the aquarium fairly quickly


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Been using it for a few years now, love love love it. You do have to be careful when you mix it as it has a tendency to precipitate if you dump it in the bucket too quick. But like said, it clears up quick. I love that it mixes more concentrated than any other salt available, and each batch gets sent out for independent analysis, with the results stuck right to the bucket. I switched from red sea pro, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

kookie_guy said:


> Been using it for a few years now, love love love it. You do have to be careful when you mix it as it has a tendency to precipitate if you dump it in the bucket too quick. But like said, it clears up quick. I love that it mixes more concentrated than any other salt available, and each batch gets sent out for independent analysis, with the results stuck right to the bucket. I switched from red sea pro, couldn't be happier.


Where are you buying it and how much ? There seems to be a wide range of prices for the same product !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Ramez said:


> Where are you buying it and how much ? There seems to be a wide range of prices for the same product !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I buy it at Big Al's on Boxing Day. Don't recall how much unpaid for it, because i have not bought it in 2 years. I bought 2 of the tall buckets and each one lasts me a year. I think it was $80 or $90 range, but 2 years ago.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

I see them on Amazon for 400$ each !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Ramez said:


> I see them on Amazon for 400$ each !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Some Times Amazon has really stupid prices. Things that normally cost $20 sometimes pop up for over 1000


----------

